# Jim Parsons (Sheldon Cooper) pastel portrait.



## TheFlamen

I would love to know your opinion ^^


----------



## TerryCurley

Excellent portrait. Good detail, good shading, and most important a good likeness. Love it.


----------



## cjm1972

Really well done.


----------



## chanda95

Ah! Love it! I am a huge big bang fan...this is great.


----------



## Malkavian

Awesome! art!


----------



## aeval

Wow beautful and the shading so nice


----------



## dickhutchings

I'm a fan as well. Now I'm also a fan of yours. This great.


----------



## Leo

I love the portrait it looks alot like him and you are really talanted


----------



## Asancta

TheFlamen said:


> I would love to know your opinion ^^


Sheldon Cooper approves this picture...BAZINGAA


----------

